# Where are you guys?



## jkbirocz (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wanted to see who the big hunters are. I have gotten into fishing way more than hunting in the past 5 or so years, mainly due to college and not having time to hunt when a season is open. I do however love to hunt. Squirrels, rabbits, doves, turkey and deer are my favorites. I also love to hunt with a flintlock. I would love to get into bow hunting but that will have to wait. I could really care less about killing something, I just like getting out in the woods with friends and family. Here's a pic of my biggest turkey, I got it 5 or 6 years ago.

--Jake







[/img]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice turkey Jake - should have saved the feathers to make lures


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

I have nothing to show except a Boar I killed on my honeymoon and a few pheasant. I missed a Deer last year, but Season starts again next week. I pray I have something to post here.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 18, 2007)

What are some measurements on that turkey? Looks like a good beard, but what about spurs and total weight? Thats a nice gobbler and Jim, nice hog


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 18, 2007)

Im not trophy hunter so I really don't know about the spurs, if I had to guess I'd say over an inch. I still have them somewhere. The beard was 10 inches and the fully dressed and plucked carcass....what I ate, weighed 18 pounds, so I don't know what it weighed with the feather, guts, and extremities. 

Thats a nice boar, I would love to hunt them, I bet it was some good eatin. Sounds like an awesome honey moon too, congrats.


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> Im not trophy hunter so I really don't know about the spurs, if I had to guess I'd say over an inch. I still have them somewhere. The beard was 10 inches and the fully dressed and plucked carcass....what I ate, weighed 18 pounds, so I don't know what it weighed with the feather, guts, and extremities.
> 
> Thats a nice boar, I would love to hunt them, I bet it was some good eatin. Sounds like an awesome honey moon too, congrats.




LOL! It was a 2 week honeymoon. The first week we went to Aruba and did the lovey dovey couple, newlywed thing. The second week we went to florida. For 2 days in Florida I went on morning boar hunt and 2 half days of bass fishing on okeechobee. I shipped 185 pounds of boar FEDEX back to boston :shock: . It was the best pork I have ever eaten in my life. In florida the wild boar eat pure sugar cane.


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> jkbirocz said:
> 
> 
> > quote]
> ...


mmmmmmm sounds tastey


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jun 30, 2008)

I try to go hunting as often as i can... florida hunting isn't exactly the best though  I hunting everything your allowed to down here including alligators... Just put in for my permit for the '08 hunt [-o<


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 30, 2008)

meat hunter here  

I don't trophy hunt, doesn't mean I'll let one pass-it just means if it steps in front of me I'm shootin it no matter the size :wink: 

My favorite challeng is muzzle loader season for deer, love it  

Just hard to fine some woods to hunt anymore. I've been doing the lease hunt for me and family(kids & wife) for the pass 5 years in KY. Its getting harder each year to find one  

Me and the wife Hunt and our 10 year old son & 8 year old Daughter do too, we all still sit in a shooting tent beacuse of the youngans age, daddy is there for safety  

my son Got his first doe two years ago =D> Daughter nothen yet and my wife has gotten nothen yet, she gets buck fever real bad when she see's one :lol: 

last year we didn't go hunting due to the health issues I've been going thru, but, hopefully this year I'll find a place again for us to hunt


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 30, 2008)

EagleBaseball said:


> I hunting everything your allowed to down here including alligators... Just put in for my permit for the '08 hunt [-o<



My buddy in Jacksonville has already drawn his permits.. :?: 

If it has a season on it in KY, I've more than likely whacked one of them at one time or another. 

When I was young and single, it's all that I did outside of fishing. I'm primarily down to deer and waterfowl now that I am married with child. It seems being gone every weekend from Sept. or Oct. until Feb. is about the limit most wives will endure. :lol:


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jun 30, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> EagleBaseball said:
> 
> 
> > I hunting everything your allowed to down here including alligators... Just put in for my permit for the '08 hunt [-o<
> ...



hmm... well I'm in Tallahassee I waited til the 8th or 9th(9th was the deadline) to put in my bid. I havent heard anything yet but it'll be something I'll be checking out lol.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 30, 2008)

The drawing where he got his permits was on 6/3


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jul 1, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> The drawing where he got his permits was on 6/3



Yea it was the 3rd through the ninth... I looked it up and it said they had already been deliverd :?: So I talked to my old man and he had had them for some time. so they're in lol


----------



## shinerman77 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mississippi here. Just joined a club for 450 a year. It is about 800 to 1000 acres.


----------



## natetrack (Jul 29, 2008)

Up in North Dakota, I hunt mostly pheasant, deer, and turkey. My favorite of them all is pheasant. I have been shooting them since I was 10. Now with a wife and 2 kids I don't get out as much as I would like, hopefully this year I will. Here are a couple photos from last year. I'm on the right in both pictures. The one is us with one days limit and the other is of my daughter and my buddies english springer spaniel. There is also a good shot of what the land looks like that we hunt.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2008)

Great pics! I loved hunting pheasants back in the day....with no dog also! =D>


----------



## natetrack (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have a dog to hunt with yet, but most of my hunting buddies have them so it works out pretty good. Hunting some of the fields up here is almost impossible without a dog. If I go out without one I usually stick to hunting treelines. Smaller area to work that way. It is a blast though. If anybody ever gets to ND, let me know and we'll see if we can get a couple.


----------

